# Changing of driver shafts, good, bad??



## 2bmills

So here is a question. I am currently looking to change shafts. Retailers do not have x-stiff shafts for demo though, so it seems like a roll of the dice on the right shaft for me... I have the titleist 913d2 with the diamana 72 gram stiff flex shaft. A pro noticed my swing and asked why I currently only use a stiff flex, and not the x-stiff. My swing speed is roughly 115 and that's being monitored, but fastest they clocked me at was 125. I use my 3 wood more often off the tee than the driver, mainly because I like the feel of the weight with it. It's also titleist 913 with an 82 gram diamana shaft. So which shafts would be the best for me to research and look at? Is there a place here in Virginia beach that I can demo one? My handicap is a 4.


----------



## T-Ball

*Titleist*

My advice to you is to get properly fit by a Titleist tech or pro. You can go on their website and find a location near you. They will have a cart full of shafts and can switch them out in seconds. You will be amazed by how much better you will hit your driver after they get you right. After they find the right fit for you, you can order and have if from Titleist in a few days. With the 913 they will already have the quick adapter on there and you can just change shafts. 
Learned this the hard way. Let a local PRO change my shaft and it was a bad outcome. Got done by my local Edwin Watts and love it. Not even close. Hope this helps !


----------



## 2bmills

At golf galaxy and the other local titleist rep. They have the generic fitting cart, and they do not carry a shaft stiffer than stiff. I did look up the more advanced fitting center. It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive though, but could be worth it. Thanks and your comment did help. Golf galaxy contacted titleist while I was in the store, and the man on the phone did try to give me some help. I'm sure you know, without seeing there would be no way to be certain of the right fit.


----------



## 373

I'm surprised they didn't have an X stiff shaft to try.

All the same, these days a good club fitter can see a trend in your performance. What I mean by that is, you might try a stiff shaft with a low kickpoint and then a stiff shaft with a higher kickpoint. Depending what happens to your ball striking stats, they might be able to figure out good recommendations for an X stiff shaft to order.


----------



## 2bmills

I was shocked they didn't either, but they said the majority of players don't generate enough club head speed for one. Which is true, most people don't. Getting the right shaft is my goal before the weather and courses are ready for golf. I have a low kick point shaft now, and driver is at 8.5 degrees loft. My ball launches are roughly 15, which is where I want to be. I will take the advice and get the right titleist people on it.


----------

